# Monster bottle part 2 painting.



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Last week was part 1 where I show you how I sculpt a, monster bottle using sculpey. This week, I show you how I paint it. I love doing monster bottles because there is an infinite amount of shapes and creature types you can do. I hope you enjoy this and I hope it inspires some of you to try and make your own.


----------

